# Bolivian Ram



## D3@NO (16 Jul 2019)

Hi Guys, just a quick question, male or female looking to pair Chester off originally thought he was male know I'm thinking female


----------



## alto (16 Jul 2019)

Nice fish
How old? these fish are not easy to sex, SF has some photos of males with extended fins, but I’ve not seen many that are that definite
As with most “rams” they do better longterm in groups than attempts at “pairs”


From Seriously Fish profile 


> _M. altispinosus_ is a relatively gregarious cichlid and should ideally be maintained in a mixed-sex group of 6-8 or more.


----------



## D3@NO (16 Jul 2019)

Had him for about 10 months, I'm worried if I put a group in my tank now Chester will be pushed out


----------



## alto (16 Jul 2019)

How big is your tank?


----------



## D3@NO (16 Jul 2019)

240 litres


----------



## alto (17 Jul 2019)

Assuming 240 litre aquarium is some variation of 100 - 120cm long x 40 - 50cm wide, a group of Bolivian rams would be fine

Adding in 4-6 additional fish would be less likely to cause Chester distress (I suspect he/she would be quite pleased with the company) than attempting to add a single Bolivian ram - in which scenario, one fish dominating the other is rather more likely 

If you search out juveniles, Chester will likely be Boss Fish 

As you’ve had Chester for 10months, I’d guess female but adding a known male is no guarantee for a successful pair, like most dwarf cichlids, they prefer some selection


----------



## D3@NO (17 Jul 2019)

Thank you for your info it's much appreciated I'm looking to add a group rather than one


----------



## Chris Tinker (30 Aug 2019)

D3@NO said:


> Thank you for your info it's much appreciated I'm looking to add a group rather than one


how did you get on adding a group?


----------



## D3@NO (30 Aug 2019)

They get along pretty well Chris a couple have a battle now again lol but I'm happy with my decision, I have 4 mini Chester's so I'm happy


----------



## Richard40 (26 Apr 2020)

What temp do you have the tank at for these rams?


----------



## D3@NO (26 Apr 2020)

My tank is 27.7 as we speak, but it does change up and down slightly. 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


----------

